# Acting different all of a sudden



## boobooah (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi fellow vizsla parents!

So my 4 year old V started acting different a few weeks ago. I am 8 months pregnant so not sure if it's related to that or not.

It all started a few weeks ago, he stopped taking treats from our hands instead when we go gran a treat he runs away hides under table etc.. Usually I would ask him to sit and then give him a treat. Now when i ask him to sit he sometimes sits sometimes he runs. When he does sit he refuses to look at the treat or me and then eventually runs away.

In the past we occasionally would throw a treat from our kitchen to the living room for him to grab but we have stopped doing that.

On our off leash runs he stopped coming back on recall. In the past he would almost always come back on recall for a treat but hasn't been doing that past few weeks. 

He also cried/whined at night a couple weeks ago for 3 nights total where my husband would have to come downstairs and put him to sleep and spend some time with him. 

I have asked my sitter if she noticed anything. She said he maybe didn't take the treat maybe once or twice but does take it out if her hands like usual.

I think these are all the issues at the moment. His recent blood work and heath came back normal.

Any suggestions, tips are welcome

Thank you!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

boobooah said:


> ...It all started a few weeks ago, he stopped taking treats from our hands instead when we go gran a treat he runs away hides under table etc.. ...
> On our off leash runs he stopped coming back on recall. In the past he would almost always come back on recall for a treat but hasn't been doing that past few weeks.


This sounds like fear to me. Did it start very abruptly? If so, it could have been preceded by an incident that really scared him or hurt him. That incident would have involved a treat somehow. Now he associates the treat with the scare/hurt.



> He also cried/whined at night a couple weeks ago for 3 nights total where my husband would have to come downstairs and put him to sleep and spend some time with him.


This could be fear also. Does he use a crate at night? I'm wondering if he is fearful of the crate.



> I have asked my sitter if she noticed anything. ...


I'm not blaming her, but if it is fear, I have to wonder.



> His recent blood work and heath came back normal. ...


That's good - a check up is one of the first things that gets recommended - health issues can cause funny behavior. Assuming that the check up was done after the funny behavior started.

Good luck - we all hate to see our V unhappy and with your baby due, you don't need this.


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Is it possible the vet check missed a dental issue ? Kind of sounds like he associates the treat with pain and may also have occasional pain that could possibly be a problem with his teeth.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Has he had any ticks on him in the past few months. If he has it would be worth while to have him checked for tick bourne illness.


----------



## suzannethemom (Oct 27, 2015)

It makes sense that it could be a dental issue. I'm curious if he is simply bored with the treats you give him. That's the first thing I would check by giving him his regular kibble as a treat. That's what we use as "treats" and our V doesn't know the difference. Whatever is going on, I hope you solve the issue. It's always heart-breaking to see our fur babies unhappy and stressed.


----------

